# The critters are coming



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This isn't really a fishing post, but given that lots of us are students of the natural world I figured I'd pass it along.

As you may have heard, Brood X is on its way. It is the largest brood of 17-year cicadas in the world.

Today I drove up to Loch Raven to do some hiking. Given that these critters are burrowing their way to the surface, I flipped over a log to see what the population density would be like. (They're coming up everywhere but hard to see under leaves or grass. Check under logs or pieces of plastic or doormats or whatever else is on top of the ground to see the holes they've dug)

In the immortal words of Homer Simpson: *SWEET MERCIFUL CRAP!!!* We're in for it folks. Their burrow holes were spaced about four inches apart. That's a density of 9 cicadas per square foot, 49 per square yard, well my math breaks down at that point. It's gonna' be icky.

If you don't like bugs, I suggest leaving the state in about two weeks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang it man, I AIn't running to the island lest I see pictures of the nasties, then, island I go, and when the tourist bugs and green eyed monsters hit the island, I'll know it's safe to come home. On the for "real" side, I did hear it was gonna be a bad year for the critters, just hate the fact they have to remind me that I am 17 years older. Next time they arrive from "down under" (no offense to the "Aussies" in the crowd or on the site), heck, I may not even be around. Maybe, someday before I die, medicine will come up with one human year for each 17 year "bug" cycle. Still, Rip van Winkle had it good, he slept through a few of these cycles. 

Have Jeep will travel.  

Also, maybe git a few before they die and try some fresh water largemouth/smallmouth fishing.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It does change the way we view time...last time they were here I was 13, next time they dig their way up I'll be 47. It's all just a blink isn't it?

I do plan on eating a few, though. They're supposed to taste like shrimp. (If shrimp had wings)


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

If the fresh water bass won't eat, and even if by chance they would, I don't think I would, tried some Chinese (or Tai, no offense intended to the Asian cultures and I happen to be of a certain "European" background can you say Polock?), dish I believe with crickets and can't say if it was "bad", or bad because I knew what it was, but heck, give me gator, give me snake give me frog legs, or anything that almost looks like "meat" and I'll try it but, bugs, can you say chocolate covered ants (tried and I don't like or eat chocolate, and ants well..) but guess since I have, probably will try anything once. What time is dinner Sandflea?

Have Jeep will travel.  

Oh yeah, forgot to ask, are you willing to sell me the video of Hat80 and the "Scooter"? All proceeds (after my initial investment has doubled my money) will be split three ways you, me and Hat (his in a Trust fund of course, trusting he don't kill us).
:jawdrop:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Remember all the recipes for cooking those things. The last time they were around I remember watching recipes on the TV. They teach youhow to eat them in survival school buuiuuuuut no thnaks.:barf:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*ok oldtimers*

please advise-
I have reservations to camp 4th of July weekend at Pocomoke St. Park. I am reading these bugs will be in full effect about that time. My wife hates bugs and will not want the little ones if the bugs are falling all over people. Do I need to cancel the reservations? Just how bad are these things??


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

sand flea said:


> *I do plan on eating a few, though. They're supposed to taste like shrimp. (If shrimp had wings) *


I doubt they'll have the texture of shrimp :barf: How long will they be around this summer? I would hate to have a camping trip once they start surfacing by the millions.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

there harmless - just big and loud - i was in grade school last time and remember picking them up by there wings - anyway ive heard they dont mess with plants but all the nets people use to cover grass seed so the birds dont eat it are sold out to protect plants - anybody know about if they eat plants?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

they don't eat plants, but they lay their larva on the plants and it kills off small branches of trees, etc. I read that young trees should be covered.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This will be my 4th time around with these critters and they're not as bad as some make them out to be. If you just plain don't like bugs you're in trouble. I remember there were so many that we have to rake them off the sidewalk. As far as I know they don't do any damage to plant life and they certaintly don't bite.

Sand flea...You can roast them in cast iron skillet on top of the stove. Add just a little olive oil and sprinkle with a little salt - not bad at all. Probably better for you than what we catch out of the bay. 

Catman.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I guess as long as they don't bite, or smorm around my head, I'm okay.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Won't bite because they don't have a mouth once they shead there shell and get wings


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

In other words, until the wings come, they can bite? Also, do they have stingers?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

No stingers just noise.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> no offense intended to the Asian cultures and I happen to be of a certain


No monkey on a stick for you!


Never ate them neither Shag...but get me drunk......and tell me it's shrimp.....betcha I could eat more than you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

sand flea said:


> *It does change the way we view time...last time they were here I was 13, next time they dig their way up I'll be 47. It's all just a blink isn't it?
> 
> I do plan on eating a few, though. They're supposed to taste like shrimp. (If shrimp had wings) *


HUH? Eat some? Man, you've been watching too much "Fear Factor."  


Post a video of your feast.

Bon appetite


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It sounds like*

some of you guys have been smoking them to me.  LOL.....Tightlines


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*The sound they make* on a warm night is fantastic.

It gives a glimpse of the Primordial World. 

*Too Cool. *


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

Just bought some black deer hair so I can tie some cicada flies for the trout and bass. They're supposed to love them, although I've heard that as the summer goes on they get tougher to catch. Imagine if you had to eat the same thing EVERY night! Plus it doesn't take too many to fill a feesh up!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings bunyan!

These guys are a bit smaller than the giant cicadas that come out every year, but you're right about trout and bass liking them.

As oldsalt pointed out, they don't have mouths after metamorphis. The reason you should cover small trees is to stop the mature females from laying her eggs. When the eggs hatch, the little grubs drop to the ground and burrow down to a tree root and latch on. They spend the next 17 years feeding through this natural straw. Small trees have a hard enough time feeding themselves, let alone a couple of hundred parasitic grubs.

Compared to some of the stuff they serve up on Fear Factor, the "locusts" should be pretty easy to wolf down....


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm hoping that these cicadas will make great (and free) bait. Last summer a friend and I were fishing the Potamac near Harper's Ferry. We got no bites by throwing lures, night crawlers and leftover bloods upstream and letting the current take them over the rocks into a pool. My friend found 3 half dead locusts and put one on the hook and threw it upstream into the rapids. Immediately he got a hard pull and fought the fish for about 30 secs till he lost it in the rocks. Unfortunately this happened two more times. I think it will be worthwhile to fill up a jar with these creatures and give them a try in both fresh and salt water. You never know...  

Blue Heron


----------



## m.j. (Mar 5, 2004)

Saw my first two cicadas this morning heading out to work. There was one on either side of my front door with their empty shells about a foot below them. I picked one up to show my wife (she was not impressed). Not buzzing yet, and it was very soft and unable to fly. I'm looking forward to the full-on infestation!

From what I've read this is when they are their tastiest.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Havn't seen those Cicadas yet but them No see ums(Knats)are thicks as thieves at Cape Henlopen.Them little pests will damn near carry you off the pier.I hate them damn bittin insects;thank god them Cicadas don't bite.Cicadas make noise and kill trees.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*They have arrived*

I was watching some serious bird activity around a light post this morning. There were robins, jays, sparrows, and I guess you call em catbirds(?) all feasting on the newly hatched cicadas. Reminded me of fishing a small hole They waited patiently till they split the shell and then they all tried to get it! Pretty fascinating.....


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

hahaha, nice one rad.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I hear we probable have to wear special glasses because of these criters.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Stepped out on my deck this afternoon, whack, right in the side of the head. Someone needs to teach these little SOBs how to fly right


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

I'll be using them as Bass bait.


----------



## m.j. (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm planning on trying a couple of cicadas as bait this weekend, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I think Cicadas are supposed be out and about for the next 6 weeks.

Instead of looking for diving gannets in the Bay, I'm going to take my kayak to Rocky Gorge Reservoir and listen/look for Cicadas falling from the trees and blowing into the water. Once I locate the Cicadas by the water I will throw this Arbogast Hocus Locust lure.

Check out this video!

http://www.peoplewhofish.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23 

Beside the bass and trout feeding on these creatures I also heard they drive the carp crazy. The carp will come to the surface and belly up so they can get their mouths on the cicadas. I heard it is hilarious to watch the Carp feed on the Cicadas. I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I am curious to know if they can used for bait. Keep me posted.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings littlefry!

They're great bait in freshwater for bass, trout, and panfish. I wouldn't bother using them in saltwater, but what do I know.... I'd never use a sea urchin, but I'm always finding spines when I clean blackfish!


----------

